# Java ferns coming in translucent? Why?



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been noticing my java fern leaves coming in translucent like this. They usually end up all right. But it's not normal is it? Makes me think it's lacking something. But what?

Thanks!

75 gallon
2 wpg
0 ammnia
0 nitrite
15 nitrate
kh 5
excel everyday
flourish bi-weekly
flourish trace bi-weekly


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mattmathis,

I have read that what you are seeing is normal for Java Ferns; mine do the exact same thing.

Quoting from thekrib.com

_By krombhol-at-felix.TECLink.Net (Paul Krombholz)
Date: Thu, 15 Aug 1996

I always see a clear area at the growing tip of a new leaf. That is natural and normal. It is caused by the absence of any air between the upper and lower epidermis of the leaf. I have not seen clear areas form in older leaves._

Hope this helps!


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! That's cool!!!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The transparent tips of the new leaves are not only normal but actually show that the conditions in your tank are exceptionally good for growing Java Fern. You most likely have quite a bit of Phosphate. Java Fern loves Phosphate and will grow very healthy when a lot of it is present.

If you continue to maintain the same conditions your Java Fern will completely take over the tank. Expect to have fresh green leaves even in places where the light never reaches.

Eventually you will have a gorgeous looking plant. Although Java Fern is considered easy to grow very few people show tanks with the plant truly beautiful. You are on your way there. Like this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Polypodiaceae/JavaFern1.jpg

Some more good Java Fern growth - as you see it's just like yours:
http://www.deepforestaquatics.com
http://www.deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/visual/DSCN2886_1_2_1.html

--Nikolay


----------

